# Hard Disk Temperature for Intel SSD's - hddtemp

## stevegriffdtcom

Hi there,

I have a 120GB Intel SSD.

I have hddtemp installed and running in daemon mode. Unfortunately however, it seems that cannot read the temperature sensor of the Intel SSD. Do I need to install some other package or have a module enabled in the Linux Kernel for this to work?

hddtemp can retrieve the temperature of my other, normal SATA drives.

Any suggestions?

Kind Regards,

Steve

----------

## roarinelk

Maybe it doesn't even have a temp sensor?

----------

